# Free access amphibian articles in Biotropica



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I received this email from a fellow TWI member. I thought I would post it for those of you who don't have ready access to journal subscriptions. The top 3 cited Biotropica articles are all related to amphibian declines and chytrid.



> FREE Access to the Most Cited Articles in Biotropica Published on behalf of the Association for Tropical Biology and Conservation, Biotropica is a highly regarded source of original research, publishing timely Papers, Reviews, Commentaries and Insights on the ecology, conservation and management of all tropical ecosystems, and on the evolution, behavior and population biology of tropical organisms.
> 
> Click on the article titles below to access the top five cited Biotropica articles in 2007:
> 1. Catastrophic Population Declines and Extinctions in Neotropical Harlequin Frogs (Bufonidae: Atelopus) <http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1744-7429.2005.00026.x>
> ...


.


----------

